# Live Broadcast - New Rupes Polishers & Black Label Diamond Paint Coating



## Mike Phillips

*Live Broadcast - New Rupes Polishers & Black Label Diamond Paint Coating*

All the information and links are posted here,

https://www.facebook.com/Mike.Phillips.Autogeek

Live Broadcast will start at approximately 8:00pm Eastern Time.

*Here's the project, a 2013 Dodge Charger in Pearl Jazz Blue*









*Here's the tools, the new Rupes Mini 12 and Duetto 12*









*And here's the LSP we'll be applying, the new Pinnacle Black Label Diamond Paint Coating...*


----------



## lixiongtai168

好好学习，天天向上。


----------



## AllenF

^^^^^^ WTF does that say?????^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## pantypoos

AllenF said:


> ^^^^^^ WTF does that say?????^^^^^^^^^^^


Learn every day


----------



## AllenF

好好. Man use polisher
学习，man use polisher in rain should use umbrella

天天向上 or call ambulance on mobile phone.

I think!!!!


----------



## chongo

1chicken satay boiled rice please. Chongo


----------

